# Как удалить ржавчину



## sanika20 (10 Авг 2013)

Добрый день, как удалить ржавчину с левой механики? Планировал максимально всё разобрать и промыть в "антинакипине" и т.п., но детально и разобрать-то не получается, например где заклепано. За голоса м.б. и не возьмусь, заменю, но как быть с механикой? Благодарю заранее..


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Авг 2013)

потеряете время и всё.


----------



## voldemar-60 (10 Авг 2013)

Евгений51 писал:


> промыть в "антинакипине"


 Насколько я понимаю, антинакипин растворяет минеральные соли, кальций и т.п., так как в составе есть кислота, а вот это как раз и не полезно для металлических деталей баяна, ржавчину не удалите и детали испортите окончательно.


----------

